
Researchers spot planet-eating white dwarfs - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/05/galactus-like-white-dwarfs-may-eat-planets.ars
======
drallison
oops... I parsed the title wrong. I didn't notice the hyphen. I thought it was
curious that a planet would be eating white dwarfs.

